# Thanks!



## VapingSquid (23/6/17)

I ordered a few "measly" coils for the Nautilus 2 to help my dad kick the habit (round 2).
Got them very nicely packaged, and with a couple testers! Woohoo! Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/17)

Good luck with helping your dad kick the habit @jl10101 !


----------

